# Bardwell, KY Cancelled



## DaleP (May 9, 2007)

Another contest that we wanted to cook at cancelled.


----------



## DaleP (May 10, 2007)

Yep, Crestwood is less than 6 miles from my house so that wasnt a surprize to me. Just my luck.


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 10, 2007)

Good for you Jim, I hope you raise a lot of money.


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 11, 2007)

been through em..why?


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 11, 2007)

Never been...but sure know about it....check out my website that
lists Sweatman's as Legend Status..

http://www.mfbb.net/viewtopic.php?t=7&m ... inabbqjoin


----------



## Unity (May 11, 2007)

Rolling Smoke said:
			
		

> Man, the write-ups have me chompin' at the bit. I'm only 650 miles away from Sweatman's and I'm pretty sure I can make it before they close (especially if I catch a good tail wind).


When Griff and I and our wives did our whirlwind Tour in March, we found Sweatman's and took a picture. It was Thursday. We didn't have time on our itinerary to double back on Friday or Saturday.     Someday. 

--John  8)


----------

